# Stray cat in need of a new home??



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

This may be really long!

I have posted about this cat on here before a few times

To try and make it shorter

I started looking after a very persistent stray cat 2 years ago now- I took her to the vet who scanned for a chip (none) but was spayed and I tried very hard to find any past owners or new ones with no joy at all and have asked about all the time.

The first winter she was here she was living in a building (garage type) she found herself and seemed happy enough I just provided food/water/flea/worming treatment/blankets etc etc

6 months ago the building was knocked down and since then shes been on my wall in a kind of outdoor cat house (I am currently in the process of having a better one made as this one is really very small for her) I ordered a Kat Kabin but it arrived broke and am currently trying to get my money back for it!

I try my best and use a snuggle safe etc every night in there but now the weather is dropping really low I am worried/ Tonight for example despite me being out 4 times today to change the heating pads she is trying to run in side (dangerous as my dog is here and not keen on here one bit!! They have already had run ins!) and she has been preferring to sit on the window sill meowing at me instead of using the house which is really frosty all over right now but I think ok inside. I wonder what she will be like in the snow.

I have tried loads of times contacting different places with no response at all or saying if she is friendly (she is so friendly!) they will add her to a long list. I dont drive so when I took her to the vets I had to beg someone to do a few travels back and forth the vets to firstly get a ferel trapper to get her in (as she didnt want to get in the car/cat carrier!) and then to take us all so driving her the distance to a rescue in the hope she gets in is pointless, also I was told by a few rescues she wouldn't have a much different life to what she is now, living in a fosters pen etc and I'd prefer to see her settled in a home.

I am more than happy to keep her here but it means having to live outside in a cat house, a nice one I hope one the new one arrives but at this time of year it is always going to be harsh for a little cat to get by.

So I thought I'd ask on here if anyone in South West Wales or near by is looking or is willing to take in a lovely cat (healthy as far as I know) really so timid and would love the indoors Im sure. She is around 3 now and gorgeous. She is a cuddle monster. If you know if anyway I can help or would like to ask more about her let me know as however much I'd miss her now I'd like to see her go to a new loving, warm home.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww bless her shes gorgeous, its heart breaking isnt it, im feeding a ginger tom, he has been hanging around for a long time.he was very nervous of people, but he does let me stoke him now, only if i move very slowly.im worried about him come the bad weather, i did try to pick him up so i could get him to the vet, but he freaked out, so i have had to leave it for now.i have asked everyone, but nobody knows where he came from. once i gain his trust i need to get him checked for a chip, and if none is found maybe get him neutuered. i hope you find her a loving home, fingers crossed._


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you tried contacting Kelly Joy?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> Have you tried contacting Kelly Joy?


Never thought of that. Will do x


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _aww bless her shes gorgeous, its heart breaking isnt it, im feeding a ginger tom, he has been hanging around for a long time.he was very nervous of people, but he does let me stoke him now, only if i move very slowly.im worried about him come the bad weather, i did try to pick him up so i could get him to the vet, but he freaked out, so i have had to leave it for now.i have asked everyone, but nobody knows where he came from. once i gain his trust i need to get him checked for a chip, and if none is found maybe get him neutuered. i hope you find her a loving home, fingers crossed._


Yes it really is heartbreaking- It wouldn't feel right her not being here now having been here so long but on the other hand it doesn't feel right her being out (although in a kennel) in this weather so I would love her to find a forever home at long last. She'd make a lovely pet I know.

Yes Millie was quite nervous at first- Still is wary of anyone who hasn't offered her food but as long as food is involved or they are with me she is your best bud. I hope you manage to get the ginger tom sorted out soon, I imagine there are so many out there who haven't the luxury of someone looking out for them.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey all

I contacted Kelly Joy and have been trying to post this also on Animal Life line UK but cannot seem to. If anyone here is a member and don't mind cross posting this over there please would you  Thank you x

Argh I feel awful doing this but would feel more awful if she froze out there


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Just posted a link to the post on the Animal Lifeline Forum (under urgent help needed).


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is so pretty, looks just like my cat i used to have. Hope she finds a wonderful home soon.


----------

